

'Inocente' makes history as first Kickstarter-funded film to win Oscar - itsybaev
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/24/4026454/kickstarter-funded-film-inocente-wins-oscar

======
rcavezza
Correct me if I'm wrong, but wasn't the film finished and accepted to film
festivals before they started the kickstarter project? The KS funds mostly
went to finishing a website and companion material to the movie. Excerpt from
the kickstarter link below.

"INOCENTE has been accepted to several film festivals including Hot Docs
International Film Festival, Cleveland International Film Festival, the
Melbourne International Film Festival, and the San Antonio Film Festival. It
has also already won two awards: the Special Jury Award for Inspirational
Filmmaking at the Arizona International Film Festival and the Short Film
Spirit Award at Awareness Fest. Thanks to the generosity of our producers and
post house we have completed the film's production and editing but still need
to pay deferred costs and to complete final deliverables (creating HDCam
tapes, Digibeta tapes, Blu-rays, and DVDs in the correct formats) for TV and
community film screenings. We also need to complete production of a website
that provides information on Inocente, the film, screening dates, the
filmmakers, and the issues documented in the film. We also are designing and
printing posters and key art to help market and promote the film at festivals,
screenings, and special events. Finally, we are also writing free,
downloadable companion curricula for teachers and creating an arts workshop
template for community organizations that will incorporate the arts into core
subjects and explore the themes and issues of the film to make it more
attractive to the educational market."

------
gamblor956
Innocent is the first Kickstarter-funded _documentary short_ (i.e., roughly 30
minutes in length or less) to win an Oscar. Very few _documentaries,_
especially documentaries short, are funded by normal Hollywood sources. Most
documentaries are funded by some combination of grants, the film equivalent of
angels, or self-funding.

So yes, a milestone for Kickstarter, but by no means is this a milestone for
independent documentaries or the beginning of a sea change in how films are
financed.

------
technotony
Wow, this is huge. No longer do we, the people, have to let the in crowd
decide what we get to see. This is real validation for this new form of
financing, when will a kickstarter film get best film?

~~~
dionidium
The "in crowd" is just trying to pick winners. To the extent that Inocente is
a success, the "in crowd" would like to fund it. This is revolutionary when it
becomes a reliable way to fund flops. But "we the people" don't want flops, by
definition. So, there's something incongruous or self-contradictory in your
comment, I think.

------
newhouseb
You can watch the entire short film for free (legally) here:
<http://www.mtv.com/videos/inocente/1702321/playlist.jhtml>

------
tathagata
This is indeed monumental. As starving artists find more micro-patrons, we
might see another renaissance-like leap in our lifetime.

------
csdreamer7
No mention of it in the link. Here's a post on mashable.com
<http://mashable.com/2013/02/24/inocente-oscar-kickstarter/>

------
benologist
When you see a giant screenshot of a video at the top of an article you are
looking at a website that is treating you like a fucking idiot.

